# Burl Gallery - Kerby, Oregon



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 13, 2007)

Check-out and enlarge about *#28 to #36* in this album

http//:www.mdvaden.com/album_SouthOregon.shtml

Tiny text links in slideshow mode go full sreen

They said that "the man" from Sherrill was in shopping once, too.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 13, 2007)

I did the slide show, nice pictures. I have the S3 IS and am dying to try it out some more.
Bob


----------



## yooper (Feb 15, 2007)

those are some cool burls,i try to collect every one i see when doing any removals. i have quit a few that i want to incorporate into my hunting camp when i do all the finishing touches. I also have a love for the "tree nuts"
I'm not sure what any one else calls em but there the small round burls that you can normally just snap off by hand. not sure what i will do with them but once peeled they usually have quite the grain design.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 16, 2007)

I especially liked the #29 chair.


----------



## A100HVA (Mar 6, 2007)

i got a friend who carves here is a pic of his work,its white birch:





he is hunting for people to buy his work...all chiseled work&froe!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice !!

Reminds me of a store near Tigard, Oregon in the mall, called "The Real Mother Goose" with a lot of wood carving stuff.

Great case. Nice carving makes all the difference between a "box" and a "case"  .


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 26, 2007)

ray benson said:


> I especially liked the #29 chair.



I agree, thats nice stuff.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 26, 2007)

bigbadbob said:


> I did the slide show, nice pictures. I have the S3 IS and am dying to try it out some more.
> Bob


Nice camera, Bob, as are both its predecessors. Great pics, Mario, with the S1. 

I may have to get an S-3 to make 7 Canons in the quiver, a better number than 6....


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 1, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Nice camera, Bob, as are both its predecessors. Great pics, Mario, with the S1.
> 
> I may have to get an S-3 to make 7 Canons in the quiver, a better number than 6....




My son's friend suggested a Canon Powershot G7 because of the quality and 10 megapixels, since I like video and Canon takes marvelous video.

But I see that the Canon S5 lS now has 8 megapixels, which would be more than ample so I could get the 12x optical zoom.

Even the videos on my S1 ls with 3.2 megapixels are very decent videos.

I may buy both Canons. The G7 can do video at 1024 pixel resolution at 15 frames per second too.


----------



## Themadd1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Vaden

I was out in Oregon a few years ago and hiked the 23 miles on Rogue River. Beautiful landscape. We had a very large visitor at camp the first night. My friend left peanut butter out near our site and drew in a bear. Very freaky, woke up to alot of huffing and puffing outside the tent. 

Nice shots, the rogue is a great time.


----------

